# 6 Pack Beer Carrier....



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys,
I realize this item I made is woodworking 101, but I just thought I'd share. Made some good use of some scrap wood I had laying around. Handle is weaved with 550 paracord (I'm a paracordist as well). Then just took a blow torch to it to finish it off. Next one will be to hold 2 growlers.
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur in trouble now...
Dan has seen your beer...

cool opener...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just six? Cutting back, huh?

If you have chipped a tooth opening a beer bottle, you might be a *******.- Jeff Foxworthy :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

https://www.samueladams.com/craft-beers/octoberfest
Checked out and approved.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, my heads still spinning...I saw the paper holder and thought it was the bathroom; what a concept!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

101 my butt...no such thing. Technique and Additional touches count too. That's adorable and love the cording!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

So where do you put the ice?


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

rwl7532 said:


> So where do you put the ice?


Good question!......but it's just meant for carrying.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> 101 my butt...no such thing. Technique and Additional touches count too. That's adorable and love the cording!


Thank you, Barb! Usually people make the handle out of wood, but I thought using paracord would be interesting. When I'm not woodworking, I'm making paracord survival bracelets, so I thought why not combined the two.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Job Frank. Your next project would be to make a carrying case for a bottle or two of wine. What are some of the microbrews in your neck of the woods?
Roman Zubar


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

How much cord is needed for that Fancy Handle?
RZubar


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Router Roman said:


> Nice Job Frank. Your next project would be to make a carrying case for a bottle or two of wine. What are some of the microbrews in your neck of the woods?
> Roman Zubar


Yes!....Wine carrier is on my "to do" list. I actually plan on making one to carry 2 bottles and 2 glasses.
There are a few local microbrews around here. Oyster Bay Brewing is making a mark locally. Blue Point is another, but I think its grown out of the "microbrew" category and is more commercial now. I go to micro brew places and try something new all the time. If you ever get a chance, try Troegs "Mad Elf". Expensive but worth it!

Cordage is around 20ft


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice Job tlcpokertables! I agree with *stick486*, the opener is very cool! congrats!
Sid!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, my heads still spinning...I saw the paper holder and thought it was the bathroom; what a concept!!!


Hi, Frank.

Like Dan, I thought you were in the bathroom with all that beer and the opener!!!

Be careful, falling from the sky with all that stuff could be dangerous. Congrats.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One little thing...The nail for lifting the lid. I'd move it so it was right next to the side of the carrier so you can lift the bottle outward instead of inward. Minor item, but the premium beers do need an opener, and my favorite is in a fat little bottle that wouldn't open with the present setup. Easy fix to an otherwise great little project.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Frank.
> 
> Like Dan, I thought you were in the bathroom with all that beer and the opener!!!
> 
> Congrats.


+1 same here. :surprise:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Frank.
> 
> Like Dan, I thought you were in the bathroom with all that beer and the opener!!!
> 
> Be careful, falling from the sky with all that stuff could be dangerous. Congrats.


LOL....That's my kitchen counter with the paper towel holder in the back. Don't know why I felt the need to clarify, but just setting the record straight - :laugh2:


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice! That there is a quarter of a Namibian breakfast, the other ingredients being a nice fire, 1 meter(3vt 3inch) beef sausage and a hungry dog. You imbibe the 6pack while grilling the sausage and feeding the dog.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Best woodworking project I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Murtu01 said:


> Best woodworking project I have ever seen on this forum.


Why do I get the feeling that's because you're like Tom T. Hall (and I quote) "I Like Beer..." lol


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Why do I get the feeling that's because you're like Tom T. Hall (and I quote) "I Like Beer..."
> 
> https://youtu.be/DcIJew-ePOQ


Very fitting, Barb! Thank you! :smile:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> So where do you put the ice?


Exactly, and who only takers a six pack to a BBQ?


We are joking, 

Love the opener...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and I too like the cord handle.

Check out these that we use here in the interest of transport up and down the road. They've been posted before but they fit the topic. Nothing like a few cold ones and good friends to share them with. :yes2:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Excellent work and I too like the cord handle.
> 
> Check out these that we use here in the interest of transport up and down the road. They've been posted before but they fit the topic. Nothing like a few cold ones and good friends to share them with. :yes2:


Very cool, Jon! That's the type of growler carrier I was planning on making


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

tlcpokertables said:


> Very cool, Jon! That's the type of growler carrier I was planning on making


Looking forward to that post. The chalk board is a nice touch to keep track of the beverages.

We have a lot of fun with the odd pint or two in the shop after hours.:yes4:


----------

